# High dose peptide cycles



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 10, 2013)

*High dose peptide cycles







*​I prefer to call High dose Peptide cycles lasting no longer than 6 weeks as burst cycles, as the principal is the same as burst cycle with AAS.
What your looking to achieve is to exaggerate the benefits of peptides and then cease before sides become prominent, The difference with peptides as they have a totally different affect on your organism, and its functions than AAS.
After an Anabolic cycle, you would still need a mild pct even if the burst cycle was only 2 or 3 weeks. As we know muscle growth comes in surges, once igf levels are elevated, and testosterone is high, Muscles will grow, the longer you use an anabolic though the greater the risk of sides, and you increase the mount of time your shutdown, the longer you are, the harder recovery to your HPTA (Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Testicular Axis )
So you increase the dose and run it for less time, increasing the speed as to which plasma serum levels become saturated, and the speed to which igf levels hit a high enough level to cause muscle growth.

Peptides can work in a similar way?
If you run low dose cycles for up to a year, you will see very little in the way of increased muscle, but you will receive the benefits of its anti-aging properties, increased collagen synthesis, cell turnover and slightly elevated igf, leading to fat loss, improved nutrient partitioning, and insulin function. But we are focusing here on muscle gain and fat loss, the 2 big hitters that peptides offer.
Running a high dose protocol will cause a few reactions in the body, increased cortisol which will affect sleep negatively and cause muscle catabolism if its too high, and the other nasty hormone here is prolactin, which rises through GH exerting its affects. The longer a high dose is ran, the greater the increase in sides caused by these 2 powerful hormones.
*
Burst cycling keys.*
Firstly we need to keep the cycle length short? 

To read the remainder of the article and many more on research peptides and liquids click _*here*_​


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone here test a similar protocol?


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump for permanent gains


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 22, 2014)

Boom


----------

